# Leaked Ryzen 9 7950X review



## birdie (Sep 25, 2022)

The first quite complete leak. The results are from September, 13th, so they could be _not_ for the final BIOS version.

Looks legit but please take it with a huge grain of salt.

Videocardz has CineBench scores.


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 25, 2022)

so i was right with "AMD locks 5800X3D Overclocking to not make Zen 4 look even worse."


----------



## Totally (Sep 25, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> so i was right with "AMD locks 5800X3D Overclocking to not make Zen 4 look even worse."


 Worse? How? It has a significant performance uplift over the previous gen while maintaining the same power envelope and thermals.


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 25, 2022)

Totally said:


> Worse? How? It has a significant performance uplift while maintaining the same power envelope and thermals.


the 5800X3D wipes the floor with Zen 3 in every game.
Zen 4 just looks like to be either on par or just slightly better. (if we could get it unlocked and run it at 4.6-4.7 Ghz it would still be AMDs best gaming CPU after the 29th.)


----------



## Pumper (Sep 25, 2022)

Faster than a 32 core 3970X in rendering, nice. As for 5800X3D, it's only good in gaming, while Zen4 is good at everything.


----------



## ARF (Sep 25, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> the 5800X3D wipes the floor with Zen 3 in every game.
> Zen 4 just looks like to be either on par or just slightly better. (if we could get it unlocked and run it at 4.6-4.7 Ghz it would still be AMDs best gaming CPU after the 29th.)



7950X is only slightly better in Final Fantasy 15.
In everything else it is much slower 















and those hot hot temperatures


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2022)

holy shit. 3d v-cache is the shit. can't for the zen 4 3d-vache next year. that thing is going to kick ass.



birdie said:


> 1080p at a very high refresh rate (for users of absolute monsters such as 6900XT and RTX 3090) is such a _completely niche_ scenario I really don't understand why people are even talking about it.
> 
> 3D V-cache is good for certain very specific tasks (ever heard of ASKAP/tConvolute OpenMP Gridding? what about OneDDN? Maybe Pennant? me neither) but that's about it. That's the reason Intel has abandoned Broadwell as if it never happened.



its also benefited 1440p gamers by a lot. gaming at 4k is stupid as piss.

i'd rather have higher frames and 1440p or 1080p.


----------



## ARF (Sep 25, 2022)

birdie said:


> 1080p at a very high refresh rate (for users of absolute monsters such as 6900XT and GeForce 3090) is such a _completely niche_ scenario I really don't understand why people are even talking about it.



Because it is a CPU-bound scenario. At 2160p the bottleneck shifts and even with a potato CPU the results are as good.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2022)

ARF said:


> Because it is a CPU-bound scenario. At 2160p the bottleneck shifts and even with a potato CPU the results are as good.



I'm aware.

You are saying 3d Cache is dumb though. I don't want to game at 4k, and my next monitor is going to be a240hz 1440p. so 3d vcahce benefits me.

edit: sorry thought you were the other poster.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2022)

So a i7 12700K still beats a 7700X in Cinebench...


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> So a i7 12700K still beats a 7700X in Cinebench...



that's a bit depressing


----------



## gffermari (Sep 25, 2022)

To sum up.....7800X3D will be the new king....
And a huge thanks to AMD for the 5800X3D.


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> the 5800X3D wipes the floor with Zen 3 in every game.
> Zen 4 just looks like to be either on par or just slightly better. (if we could get it unlocked and run it at 4.6-4.7 Ghz it would still be AMDs best gaming CPU after the 29th.)



Ah yes games, the only thing processing power is good for.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2022)

Frick said:


> Ah yes games, the only thing processing power is good for.



probably the most of us using this website are just gamers mostly.


----------



## ir_cow (Sep 25, 2022)

Leaky Leaky


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> probably the most of us using this website are just gamers mostly.



Ok so the Threadrippers and HEDTs suck.


----------



## ARF (Sep 25, 2022)

birdie said:


> RL 360 is a monster.
> 
> View attachment 262974





error1984 said:


> Looks like new zen 4 is a piece of crap  So many amd fanbois will get upset! 13400f i'm coming



I wonder how AMD will explain to the users that this Zen 4 needs super high-end water coolers in order to sustain temperatures around 85-95°C?
This thingie will throttle like no tomorrow.


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 25, 2022)

Frick said:


> Ah yes games, the only thing processing power is good for.


well do you know why the 5800X3D was made? it's literally THE Gaming CPU from AMD that is worse in basically every single existing workload than the 5800X non 3D.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2022)

Yay! This means im waiting til 3d vcache is really a thing on x670. Was my predicition all along.


----------



## Totally (Sep 25, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> the 5800X3D wipes the floor with Zen 3 in every game.
> Zen 4 just looks like to be either on par or just slightly better. (if we could get it unlocked and run it at 4.6-4.7 Ghz it would still be AMDs best gaming CPU after the 29th.)



Games benchs don't matter. Does Zen 4 hit 144+ frames, yes. Is anything beyond 144 frames largely meaningless? Also yes. Now look at all the other benches where zen 4 ranks at the top or near the top with a significant lead over Zen 3


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 25, 2022)

Well based on this, my needs and what cooling I want to use (air). It looks like im better off just keeping my zen 3 CPU's (5600X and 5950X) or wait for Zen 4 3D models for gaming. The gaming capabilities is not that all impressive based compared to Zen 3. All throw this review does not show 1 % and 0,1 % lows fps, that in my opinion is more important than max fps. 

But it also seems Zen 4 runs toaty even on good water cooling, so air seems maybe impossible. While Zen 3 is easy to cool on air.

The workstation power seems to be well above Zen 3, but it is not that I need. I mostly need capable of aircooling the darn thing and gaming performance. For that it seems I can just as well swap 5950X for a 5800X3D. 

So I don't think base on this review, Zen 4 is the right upgrade path for me. Seems I am better off just upgrading gpu's where I am mostly limited right now.


----------



## ARF (Sep 25, 2022)

Maybe you can wait even further till Zen 5 3D  You know AM5 is about to launch with premature BIOS, full of bugs, better wait to iron all those problems out, and maybe release future SKUs with LOWER power consumption


----------



## Vario (Sep 25, 2022)

Why is the ram performance on the 12900K so poor?










Here is mine





Saw similar garbage leak at Tom's.  It doesn't edge past shit.



> Regarding multi-threaded performance, the Ryzen 7 7700X  jumped ahead of the Core i9-12900K by 1%.











						Ryzen 7 7700X Edges Past Core i9-12900K In New Benchmark
					

Zen 4 strikes hard




					www.tomshardware.com
				






i9 12900K does not score 8460, it scores 12xxx




This new release is looking pretty bland.


----------



## ARF (Sep 25, 2022)

Vario said:


> Why is the ram performance on the 12900K so poor?



I guess because they used DDR5-5200 with unknown latencies while you used a better DDR5-6000.
Also, who knows under what conditions their review had been conducted, so better wait for confirmation in other reviews...


----------



## Vario (Sep 25, 2022)

ARF said:


> I guess because they used DDR5-5200 with unknown latencies while you used a better DDR5-6000.
> Also, who knows under what conditions their review had been conducted, so better wait for confirmation in other reviews...


I think where it will offer immense interest is as a HEDT, a ton of cores and high clockspeed. 16 cores / 32 threads at alderlake performance will be a good product.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 25, 2022)

Vario said:


> Ryzen 7 7700X Edges Past Core i9-12900K In New Benchmark
> 
> 
> Zen 4 strikes hard
> ...



The CPU-Z test results in that chart are for 16 threads only - so in other words, the 8 P-Cores against the 7700X.  Add in the extra 8 E-Cores of the 12900K and you get the 12000+ multi score.


----------



## Vario (Sep 25, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> The CPU-Z test results in that chart are for 16 threads only - so in other words, the 8 P-Cores against the 7700X.  Add in the extra 8 E-Cores of the 12900K and you get the 12000+ multi score.


If that is the case, it makes no sense to artificially limit thread count for multithreading tests.


----------



## wheresmycar (Sep 26, 2022)

ARF said:


> 7950X is only slightly better in Final Fantasy 15.
> In everything else it is much slower
> 
> View attachment 262966
> ...



I think i'll wait for the 7600X/7700X reviews... i dont like the idea of 7000-series being beaten by last Gen chips so fingers crossed less cores, less power and less temps = MORE FPS!!

i have to admit the 5800X3D looks like a beast and a potential upgrade if our current B450 can manage it.


----------



## kane nas (Sep 26, 2022)

Do you really think that the 5700g and 5800x are faster than the 7950x? The Intel friends remind me of the guy who is drowning and holding on to his hair to save himself.


----------



## Gungar (Sep 26, 2022)

Does fps number in eco mode (65W) are really nice


----------



## fevgatos (Sep 26, 2022)

Vario said:


> Why is the ram performance on the 12900K so poor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you using the sammy dies? You can run them at 6000c30-34-34-58 1t with 65535 trefi and hit around 51ns latency. 1.435 volts and 0.95 on sa


----------



## mahoney (Sep 26, 2022)

So that's why they're not including coolers - you need a proper cooler to cool them.


----------



## Fry178 (Sep 26, 2022)

@CallandorWoT​maybe you like playing on screens below 32, me and many others dont,
so anything less than UHD res on +32in screens is useless,
unless you like the screen-door effect or sit 100ft away from it.

completely ignoring that not every game requires me to run +1000Hz@0.0001ms,
to be enjoyable (at that res), or the fact that i can lower
1. in-game res (as screen is still UHD, so game still looks better than on same size screen that runs a lower native res)
2. IQ settings in the game, and increase fps thru lower visuals


----------



## Vario (Sep 26, 2022)

These things will probably perform higher after first round or two of bios update.


----------



## mahoney (Sep 26, 2022)

Vario said:


> These things will probably perform higher after first round or two of bios update.


Since when does a bios update improve cpu performance? I kept hearing the same bs when ryzen 1st gen came out. People expecting miracle bios performance updates. The only thing helping here is a tuned ram.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 26, 2022)

It would seem most game engines really, really like the ample L3 in the 5800X3D far more than they like raw IPC, in a way, this somewhat makes sense with modern games being so large and handling so much data (textures, audio, logic, etc). If anything, this proves it's not worth withholding your purchase over FOMO if you want a gaming processor, as the 5800X3D is poised to be a gaming heavyweight throughout this next generation and possibly even beyond. It's like the Core i5-2500K in a way, it was the gamer's favorite processor throughout the entire 2010's.

With lower costs on AM4-based boards and DDR4, it seems like a no-brainer to me.

I'm still waiting for W1zzard's review here on TPU as it's the review source I trust the most, i'm fairly sure it will be a great processor overall - I think people are way too obsessed with chart toppers where in reality, you are going to have a killer chip if you have Zen 2 or newer for pretty much anything out there.


----------



## gffermari (Sep 26, 2022)

The 5800X3D owners after seeing new next gen cpu reviews





(I’m joking..these cpus are obviously powerhouses on every app.)


----------



## BNSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> well do you know why the 5800X3D was made? it's literally THE Gaming CPU from AMD that is worse in basically every single existing workload than the 5800X non 3D.



In what planet do you live? Planet stone age Windows I guess, here's a list of productivity apps in which the 3D humbles the regular 5800X and sometimes even the 5950X, including engineering tools, physics simulation, file, photo and video compression and editing, 3D rendering etc etc... in some of them the 5800X3D is 2x faster than the regular 5800X.

Here's an appetizer:
Widely used  professional engineering apps for physics and fluids simulations, the regular 5800X takes 177 seconds to complete the task, the 3D just 81... so much for "every single existing workload".





Have a nice look at the link below to check many other apps (there's many more) where the 5800X cannot match the 3D version, these are widely used by professionals, there's more out there than Windows and Cinebench. 






						AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D On Linux: Not For Gaming, But Very Exciting For Other Workloads - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com


----------



## gffermari (Sep 26, 2022)

The people who are using these apps may have a company laptop with intel shixxxxxy processor or desktop connected to an Intel based server.
There’s no one on earth who would buy a 3D to use it in these apps. If there was, he would buy an epyc with 768MB cache instead.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 26, 2022)

BNSoul said:


> In what planet do you live? Planet stone age Windows I guess, here's a list of productivity apps in which the 3D humbles the regular 5800X and sometimes even the 5950X, including engineering tools, physics simulation, file, photo and video compression and editing, 3D rendering etc etc... in some of them the 5800X3D is 2x faster than the regular 5800X.
> 
> Here's an appetizer:
> Widely used  professional engineering apps for physics and fluids simulations, the regular 5800X takes 177 seconds to complete the task, the 3D just 81... so much for "every single existing workload".
> ...



It performs well at these workloads because you're basically getting a processor which contains a single CCD, at a high frequency, of the same kind that goes in AMD's most exquisite (and uber-expensive) EPYC Milan 3D processors. No doubt they're going to sell well to hobbyist-level users of such pro apps or even professionals with comparably low system demands, but the 5800X3D was very much marketed as the company's ultimate gaming processor. Which it is.

Windows users are the vast majority of all desktop segment clients, by the way. It'll forever remain that way until Linux distro makers can agree on basic standardization and come up with an intuitive, cohesive system interface, which is never since they'd rather club each other to death before agreeing that something should be done some way across every distro because it doesn't match their vision of any given feature.


----------



## Mats (Sep 26, 2022)

*If you want to upgrade your ancient[sarcasmmm] 5800X3D you have to wait for its successor..* 


If you don't know what I'm talking about: there will be 3D cache models in the Ryzen 7000 series, and they will show up later. Have a look!


Spoiler


----------



## freeagent (Sep 26, 2022)

The time to buy AM5 is when they release X3D


----------



## Hifihedgehog (Sep 26, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> so i was right with "AMD locks 5800X3D Overclocking to not make Zen 4 look even worse."


Yeah, sure. If you believe that review 100%, then I have a bridge to sell you. While the review is informative and it has confirmed my decision to wait for the X3D version of Zen 4, it is not a slam dunk in evaluation professionalism. It shows the giant chasm of quality level that separates the countless small review sites from the trusted big operations who know their stuff. The biggest red flag is the gaming tests where the 7950X (non-X3D product) is shown to be worse than the 5950X and 5900X (non-X3D products). If you did not have the alarm bells go off in your head during your first pass of reading the review, I encourage you to take a second perusal noting how the performance of the 7950X is below even last generation which does not pass a basic sniff test. At worse, I would expect parity but we know from an overwhelming chorus of official and leaked gaming results that the 5950X is in fact inferior to the 7950X in gaming. The problem here is this lesser known reviewer most likely does not retest their hardware under a perfectly equal testing environment. In fact, we are looking a mulligan stew of application iterations, driver versions, and OS updates.


----------



## mahirzukic2 (Sep 26, 2022)

birdie said:


> The first quite complete leak. The results are from September, 13th, so they could be _not_ for the final BIOS version.
> 
> Looks legit but please take it with a huge grain of salt.
> 
> Videocardz has CineBench scores.


Wow it really shows the efficiency in that 65w ECO mode. In gaming it's mostly equal or better than @170w, and in other programs is obviously slower but not a whole lot. It is remarkably efficient in the 65w mode.
Very good to see it.



Pumper said:


> Faster than a 32 core 3970X in rendering, nice. As for 5800X3D, it's only good in gaming, while Zen4 is good at everything.


When I saw this, I was thinking Okay, this is definitely my processor for the next build which should last a long time.


----------



## Fry178 (Sep 27, 2022)

@[B]mahoney[/B]
because thats what happened in the past with ryzens, just naming things like changes related to clocks/voltages/boost/latency etc,
or possibly even "botched" stuff on the side of amd/aega.

not so much as "faster" (e.g. from 100 to 101%), but more as in bringing perf to the level it should have (e.g. from "98 " to 100%).


----------

